# Off-Topic >  [Portuguese] - Transistores de germânio e motores passo-a-passo

## Serra Cabo

[English translation follows]

Vídeo sobre transístores de germânio e aquisições na sucata: ferramenta e motores passo-a-passo..




_Video about germanium transistors (a gift to a friend) and some scrapyard acquisitions: tool and step motors._

----

Galo de Vieira do Minho, Portugal

https://bit.tube/play?hash=QmWjQ5vzN...&channel=58871

_Rooster from Vieira do Minho, Portugal_

===============
Regards to everyone

----------

